# Commercial Cleaning



## Wisey (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi how are you all doing? Looking for a bit of advice.

Basically am a joiner by trade. Am on good money, but only when am working... Have a good 4-5months off a year at the moment just because work is slow... :tumbleweed: Which is no use when your trying to save up to get a mortgage :lol: 

So basically I have started up my own cleaning company, for when am not working and just the get a bit of extra money etc. I know a few people in the trade, so got the chance to do builders cleans etc when any building work is finished from a few different companies. But this will only about one job a month looking for a bit more work then that... 

My main question is there enough money in commercial cleaning, like car showrooms, builders cleans, offices, shops, care homes, new builds etc? Obviously if I get the bigger jobs I'll need to look in to taking people on. But if I end up making good money with a good work flow from it I would give up my 'proper' job...
Or would I be better looking into doing domestic stuff like cleaning gardens, patios, driveways etc? 
From what I have read about it, it seems that there is more money in the commercial side of it, but it's meant to be harder to get the work because I stay in a city...

Would the best idea be, to get say 1000 a5 leaflets printed and hand them out and take it from there or what would be the best approach to it? 

Thanks for any help


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

First up, I am probably about to write a complete load of tosh, but just in case, I'll stick my oar in anyway.

I'd always try and look for a niche, a specialism if you like. Leave the mainstream work to the many others who service whatever need it is you're considering (in this case cleaning). A prime example of a very lucrative niche is the crime scene clean up companies in America. Cleaning up blood and bodily fluids at crime scenes needs a strong stomach, specialist knowledge and equipment sometimes, but there aren't many doing it. The result is plenty of work for those that do, and they can charge top whack. Don't know who cleans up after crimes in this country, Environmental Health possibly, but I don't think private companies do it (could be wrong), but it's an example. 

But, are there any niches left in the cleaning world that you could get into that would be lucrative? Car valeting is saturated as we know, as is commercial and domestic cleaning of offices/houses etc. Oven cleaning, lots of them about and you'd need a lot of jobs probably to pay it's way. I've seen some companies 'specialising' in mattress steam cleaning (franchises I think). Hotels being the obvious target, but I doubt that is particularly easy to get lots of work unless you clean all their mattresses once a month or something. 


I can't think of any niches off the top of my head, but a lot of them aren't obvious until someone steps in and does it. Like I say, I've probably just typed a load of crap, but maybe have a think about what you've got locally in the way of companies/industry and what they might need or use perhaps. See if there might be something you can tap into.


----------



## Wisey (Dec 15, 2007)

Cheers for the comment. Did look into car valeting etc, but found there to be no real money in it unless you set up a static station, but even still there is far to much competition out there at the minute. 

Have looked into that as well, and as far as I can make out crime scene clean ups are done by private companies in the UK well at least some are. Have looked into getting training in that. But wouldn't know were to take it from there, like how you would get in contact with the government/police or who ever to offer your services. And even at that I don't know if there would be enough work like that to keep me going. But I really don't know how big the market is for stuff like that? 
But everyone that does crime scene clear up's seems to deal with Infection Control,Bio- Hazardous Waste, Extreme Cleaning and stuff a long the lines of that... 

But looks like it could be well worth looking into :thumb: From what I have read, looks like you can charge upwards of £400-500 an hour :doublesho :lol: depending on the job obviously.

Cheers for the help.


----------

